# contaminating fluids



## Ambrose (Jun 13, 2008)

Καλημέρα Λεξιλογία,

Έχω τον φαινομενικά απλό όρο contaminating fluids σε προδιαγραφή ηλεκτρολογικού εξοπλισμού. Μιλάει για τις περιβαλλοντικές συνθήκες, θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας, υγρασία κλπ κλπ και μετά λέει "contaminating fluids: Class 5F2 (EN 60721-3-5)". Σύμφωνα δηλ. με το συγκεκριμένο πρότυπο.

Έχω κολλήσει με την απόδοση, γιατί αυτά που μου έρχονται στο μυαλό πηγαίνουν ή μου θυμίζουν νοσοκομειακά απόβλητα.

Ιδέες;

BTW, το κείμενο είναι γραμμένο από non-native speaker.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2008)

Καλημέρα, Ambrose,

η απόφαση της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής όπου αναφέρεται ο συγκεκριμένος όρος δίνει «χημικά δραστικές ουσίες».

Ολόκληρο το κείμενο εδώ: http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2006:344:0001:0467:El:PDF


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2008)

Όμως, προφανώς μιλάει για υγρά που αν διαρρεύσουν στο περιβάλλον είναι τοξικά ή ρυπαίνουν το περιβάλλον, όπως τα υγρά των μετασχηματιστών, σωστά;
Θα πρότεινα "υγροί ρυπαντές", όπως βλέπουμε εδώ:
http://www.geo.auth.gr/courses/ggg/ggg887e/PDF/XYTA_9.pdf


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 13, 2008)

Palavra είσαι αστέρι. Αυτό είναι το κείμενο που έψαχνα!

Σε άλλο σημείο, το έχω βρει και ως "υγρές προσμείξεις κατά 60721, κατηγορία 5F2", αλλά αυτό που λέει η Αλεξάνδρα μ' αρέσει περισσότερο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2008)

Συμπληρωματικά, θέλω να πω ότι στο εν λόγω πρότυπο που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω, το contaminating fluids στο αγγλικό pdf http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2006:344:0001:0467:En:PDF αποδίδεται ως "υγρές προσμείξεις" στο ελληνικό, όχι "χημικά δραστικές ουσίες". Είναι η ακριβώς από κάτω σειρά.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 13, 2008)

ΟΚ, εγώ το έψαξα με τον αριθμό που έδωσε ο Ambrose γιατί δεν είχα χρόνο για αντιπαραβολή
Καλή συνέχεια και στους δύο :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2008)

Το κοίταξα κι εγώ λιγάκι γιατί είναι δύσκολο να κοντράρεις αυτές τις μεταφράσεις. Τελικά θεωρώ κι εγώ ότι οι «υγρές προσμίξεις» είναι παραπλανητικό, ενδεχομένως και λανθασμένη αποκωδικοποίηση. Δεν έχουμε δηλαδή προσμίξεις, αλλά υγρά που θα μπορούσαν να «contaminate».

Βοηθήστε με τώρα εδώ λιγάκι. Στη συγκεκριμένη ενότητα μιλάει για ρύπανση. Αλλά ας το μεταφέρω όλο εδώ καλύτερα:

Resistance to Pollution
The effects of pollution shall be considered in the design of equipment and components. The severity of pollution will depend upon the location of the equipment. Means may be provided to reduce pollution by the effective use of protection. The effects of the following kinds of pollution shall be considered.

Αντοχή στη ρύπανση
Ο σχεδιασμός του εξοπλισμού και των επιμέρους στοιχείων πρέπει να λαμβάνει υπόψη τις επιπτώσεις της ρύπανσης. Ο βαθμός της ρύπανσης εξαρτάται από τη θέση του εξοπλισμού. Μπορούν να προβλεφθούν μέσα για τον περιορισμό της ρύπανσης μέσω της αποτελεσματικής προστασίας. Λαμβάνονται υπόψη τα εξής είδη ρύπανσης.

Η δική μου απορία: Αφού έχουμε τον όρο «μολυντές» για το contaminators και οι «ρυπαντές» είναι pollutants (και polluters), πρέπει ή δεν είναι απαραίτητο να κάνουμε τη διάκριση; Διατηρούμε στα ελληνικά τη διάκριση, όπου η μόλυνση περιλαμβάνει τις βλαβερές χημικές ουσίες;

Βοηθήστε με γιατί τα σχετικά κείμενα δεν μου είναι οικεία.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 13, 2008)

Κοίτα:

Κατ' αρχήν, πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ποια είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ "ρύπανσης" και "μόλυνσης".

Για το πρώτο, ο Μπαμπινιώτης δίνει: "η μόλυνση από την εκπομπή ρύπων από λύματα, απόβλητα κ.α.", ενώ για τον ρυπαντή *"κάθε ρυπογόνος πηγή"*.

Μόλυνση: "η επιβάρυνση του περιβάλλοντος κλπ κλπ."

Ίσως να πρέπει να κρατήσουμε τη διαφορά, αλλά κι εμένα αυτό ήταν το πρόβλημά μου στην αρχή και γι' αυτό έκανα την ερώτηση. Δηλ. πώς να το πούμε, "μολυσματικά υγρά"; 

Ρυπαντής είναι γενικά κάθε ρυπογόνος πηγή και γι' αυτό νομίζω ότι στέκει εδώ.

Υγρές προσμείξεις, το βρίσκω λίγο ασαφές. Γενικά, μου λείπει η έννοια του "contamination", με την έννοια της εισβολής ξένης κι εχθρικής ουσίας.

Δεν ξέρω, να δούμε κι οι άλλοι τι θα πούνε...

Μόλις τώρα μου ήρθε το "υγροί μολυντές"...


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Δηλ. πώς να το πούμε, "μολυσματικά υγρά";
> ...
> Μόλις τώρα μου ήρθε το "υγροί μολυντές"...


Ακριβώς για αυτό ρωτούσα. Μήπως, αντί για _ρυπαντές_, είναι ακριβέστερο να πούμε _μολυντές_.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 13, 2008)

nickel said:


> Ακριβώς για αυτό ρωτούσα. Μήπως, αντί για _ρυπαντές_, είναι ακριβέστερο να πούμε _μολυντές_.



Μμμμ. Εσείς πείτε μου που είστε οι ειδικοί στις λεπτές σημασιολογικές διαφορές μεταξύ των λέξεων...

Καλό μου ακούγεται.

Υ.Γ. Πάντως ο Μπαμπ. δεν έχει βάλει συμπεριλάβει τη λέξη στο λεξικό του.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2008)

Ρύπανση και μόλυνση: Εδώ τα χρησιμοποιεί ως συνώνυμα. Σημειωτέον ότι δεν αναφέρει καν τον ρυπαντή και τον μολυντή. 
Έχω την αίσθηση ότι η "ρύπανση" ταιριάζει πιο καλά όταν μιλάμε για τοξικές ουσίες και βιομηχανικά απόβλητα. 
Επίσης ξέρω ότι η λέξη "ρυπαντές" χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο, και τυχαίνει να την προτιμώ κι εγώ. Στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο του Αμβρόσιου, εγώ θα έβαζα ρυπαντές. 

Βλ. και ΛΚΝ, όπου κάνει τη λεπτή διάκριση -μιλώντας πάντα για το περιβάλλον- ότι η μόλυνση είναι η βαθμιαία ρύπανση και η ρύπανση το αποτέλεσμα του "ρυπαίνω". Εξαιρετική διάκριση!

μόλυνση η : μετάδοση και πολλαπλασιασμός μικροβίων, συνήθ. νοσογόνων, σε ζωντανό οργανισμό, με συνέπεια την πρόκληση λειτουργικών διαταραχών: Πληγή που έπαθε ~. Γενική ~ του οργανισμού. Tα στάσιμα νερά είναι πηγή / εστία μολύνσεως. ||μόλυνση του περιβάλλοντος, *βαθμιαία ρύπανση *του περιβάλλοντος από ουσίες που είναι βλαβερές για τον άνθρωπο και για τους άλλους ζωντανούς οργανισμούς και οφείλονται στην αλόγιστη βιομηχανική ανάπτυξη.
ρύπανση η : το αποτέλεσμα του ρυπαίνω και ειδικότερα η παρουσία στη φύση, σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό από τον κανονικό, ουσιών που είναι βλαβερές για τον άνθρωπο και για τους άλλους ζωντανούς οργανισμούς: H ~ του περιβάλλοντος / της ατμόσφαιρας / των θαλασσών / των λιμνών. [λόγ. < μσν. ρύπανσις `λέρωμα΄ < ρυπαν- (ρυπαίνω) -σις > -ση σημδ. αγγλ. pollution]


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2008)

Υπάρχει σύγχυση / αλληλεπικάλυψη των όρων _ρύπανση_ και _μόλυνση_ και θα πρέπει οι ειδικοί επιστήμονες που έχουν σχέση και με τα κείμενα να μας πουν αν υπάρχει ανάγκη για τον όρο _μολυντής_ για το contaminant ή μας φτάνει ο _ρυπαντής_.

(Γράφτηκε πριν από το μήνυμα της Αλεξάνδρας, σε απάντηση στον Ambrose.)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 13, 2008)

Μμμ. Στο δικό μου το μυαλό η "μόλυνση" έχει ΄περισσότερο σχέση με το ασθένειες, νοσοκομεία και τα σχετικά, ενώ η ρύπανση με το περιβάλλον. Π.χ. δεν θα λέγαμε ποτέ "ρυπαντικές ασθένειες", ενώ θα λέγαμε "μολυσματικές ασθένειες".

Από την άλλη, μιλάμε και για ρύπανση αλλά και για μόλυνση του περιβάλλοντος.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2008)

Σ' αυτό δεν έχεις άδικο, αλλά νομίζω ότι το κείμενό σου μιλάει για contaminating fluids ηλεκτρολογικού εξοπλισμού, άρα μιλάει για τοξικά χημικά όπως το κλοφέν, σωστά;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2008)

Η προδιαγραφή IEC 60721-3-5 / EN 60721-3-5 / DIN EN 60721-3-5 "Classification of environmental conditions - Part 3: Classification of groups of environmental parameters and their severities - Section 5: Ground vehicle installations" ομαδοποιεί τις περιβαλλοντικές συνθήκες στις οποίες υποβάλλεται ένα προϊόν που δεν αποτελεί μέρος ενός χερσαίου μεταφορικού μέσου όταν εγκαθίσταται στο όχημα. Εγώ πολύ απλά θα έλεγα *μολυσματικά υγρά*.

(ΛΝΕΓ 2006) *μολυσματικός -ή -ό* [1868] αυτός που προκαλεί μόλυνση
(ΛΚΝ) *μολυσματικός -ή -ό* *2. *(σπάν.) που προκαλεί ή που διευκολύνει τη μόλυνση.

ΥΓ Εννοείται ότι εδώ συντάσσομαι με το ΛΝΕΓ και δεν συμφωνώ με το "σπάν." του ΛΚΝ. Επίσης, τα εν λόγω υγρά δεν είναι κατ' ανάγκη τοξικά.

Η λέξη _ρύπανση_ αποτελεί έννοια ευρύτερη της _μόλυνσης_ - η _ρύπανση_ μπορεί να αναφέρεται στο περιβάλλον εν γένει ή στη Μεσόγειο, ενώ η _μόλυνση_ είναι πιο επικεντρωμένη και τοπικού χαρακτήρα. Βλ. επίσης ρυθμιστικές πινακίδες *Ρ-46* "Aπαγoρεύεται η είσoδoς σε oχήματα πoυ μεταφέρoυν πάνω από oρισμένη πoσότητα ύλες oι oπoίες μπoρεί να πρoκαλέσoυν μόλυνση υδάτων" και *Ρ-75* "Επιβάλλει ιδιαίτερη προσοχή σε οχήματα που μεταφέρουν επικίνδυνες ύλες που μπορούν να προκαλέσουν μόλυνση των υδάτων" στον Κώδικα Οδικής Κυκλοφορίας (μια που κι εδώ μιλάμε, τελικά, για χερσαία μεταφορικά μέσα). Εικονίτσες των εν λόγω πινακίδων στις σελίδες 165 και 168 αντίστοιχα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2008)

Η δική μου άποψη, μέσα στον διεθνοποιημένο και τυποποιημένο (μέσω ISO) κόσμο που ζούμε: ας μένουμε στις αντιστοιχίες όπου μπορούμε για να φυλάμε τα νώτα μας. Δηλαδή, στον επιστημονικό τουλάχιστον χώρο οι λέξεις _ρύπανση_ και _μόλυνση_ είναι υποχρεωμένες να ακολουθούν από πίσω τις pollution και contamination και τις λεπτές ή χοντρές διακρίσεις τους. Ομοίως και τα παράγωγα. Για να μην πονοκεφαλιάζουμε κι εμείς οι αδαείς.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2008)

Μα, γι' αυτό ακριβώς έδωσα κι εγώ *μολυσματικά υγρά* για το *contaminating fluids* - σχέση ένα προς ένα και επί. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2008)

Προς επίρρωση ήταν το δικό μου.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 13, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Σ' αυτό δεν έχεις άδικο, αλλά νομίζω ότι το κείμενό σου μιλάει για contaminating fluids ηλεκτρολογικού εξοπλισμού, άρα μιλάει για τοξικά χημικά όπως το κλοφέν, σωστά;



Σωστό.

Ωραία τα λέει ο Ζάζουλα και ο Νίκελ, απλά δεν ξέρω πώς ακούγεται το μολυσματικά υγρά σε αυτό το περιβάλλον, αν και νοηματικά είναι σωστό βέβαια.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2008)

Εγώ πάντως δεν θα έγραφα μολυσματικά υγρά. Σε όλα τα ευρήματα στο ελληνικό διαδίκτυο που αναφέρονται μολυσματικά υγρά μιλάνε για βιολογικό υλικό, απόβλητα νοσοκομείων κλπ. Πουθενά δεν χρησιμοποιείται αυτός ο όρος για κλοφέν. Αν όμως κοιτάξεις για τοξικά υγρά, θα δεις ψυκτικά υγρά, ορυκτέλαια, υγρά μπαταριών κλπ.

Τη δική μου επιλογή την είπα πιο πάνω.

Συμπληρωματικά:
Σε όλα τα λεξικά οι λέξεις pollution και contamination εμφανίζονται ως συνώνυμες. Όμως στα ελληνικά η λέξη μόλυνση είναι μεν συνώνυμη της ρύπανσης, αλλά έχει και την έννοια infection. Οπότε ο μολυσματικός είναι infectious και infective, ενώ το contaminating υποχρεωτικά πρέπει να αποδοθεί ως ρυπαντικός.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 13, 2008)

Συμφωνώ όσον αφορά τα μολυσματικά υγρά. Σωστό μεν, αλλά παραπέμπει αλλού. Πιστεύω ότι προς το παρόν θα μείνω με υγροί ρυπαντές/μολυντές.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2008)

Στο πλαίσιο της θεωρίας (πρόβλεψης, μάλλον) που ανέπτυξα παραπάνω και την αρχική μου υποστήριξη για τους _μολυντές_, αν είναι να γυρίσουμε σε επίθετο φρονώ ότι θα υποστηρίξω το επίθετο *μολυντικός*. Είναι πιο κοντά στο _μολύνω_ και τους _μολυντές_ και δεν συνοδεύεται από την ιστορία του _μολυσματικός_. Στα λεξικά δεν θα το βρείτε (υπάρχει μόνο στο Αντίστροφο), αλλά υπάρχουν ήδη κάποιοι τολμηροί:

μολυντικές ουσίες (μεταφράζουν το _contaminants_, αν δεν κάνω λάθος)
μολυντικός (διάφορες πτώσεις, 400 σελίδες προς το παρόν)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2008)

Όπως είπε πιο πάνω κι ο Νίκος, από τη στιγμή που στο κείμενο μνημονεύεται μία συγκεκριμένη προδιαγραφή προέχει για λόγους ορολογικής συνέπειας να χρησιμοποιηθεί η ίδια απόδοση με το κείμενο της προδιαγραφής. Εγώ αγνοοώ πώς αναφέρεται στην ΕΛΟΤ EN 60721.03.05 Ε2, αλλά όποιος την έχει μπορεί να κοιτάξει και να μας πει. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 5, 2014)

Ξυπνάω το νήμα από τη νάρκη, επειδή ασχολήθηκα αρκετά με τη ρύπανση και τη μόλυνση αυτές τις ημέρες και αναγκαστικά κατέληξα σε μια αντιστοιχία:

*pollution *> ρύπανση
*pollutant* > ρύπος
*polluter* > ρυπαντής
*contamination* > μόλυνση
*contaminant *> μολυντική ουσία (συμφωνώ δηλαδή με τον Νικ στο #22 παραπάνω) (υπάρχει και ο «μολυντής», αλλά αφενός δεν μου αρέσει και αφετέρου θα το κρατούσα για το _contaminator_ αν το συναντούσα πουθενά)
*contagion *> μετάδοση μολυσματικού παράγοντα
*contagious* > μολυσματικός
*infection* > λοίμωξη
*infectious* > λοιμογόνος/λοιμώδης

Σχόλια, διαφωνίες;


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> ...
> Σχόλια, διαφωνίες;


..., σχετικά νήματα;

Σχετικά νήματα και ποστ: 

*Environment & Ecology > Περιβάλλον και Οικολογία [EN > EL]*
pollutant = ρύπος (the dumping of chemical pollutants in the world’s oceans, chemical pollutants = χημικοί ρύποι)
polluter = ρυπαντής (The polluter will pay compensation to the farmers whose land they have polluted.)

*Γλωσσάρι οικολογικών όρων (chem.uoa.gr)*:
pollutant = ρύπος (ουσία που προκαλεί ρύπανση)
polluters = ρυπαντές (πηγές ρύπανσης, αυτοί που εκλύουν ρύπους)
pollution = ρύπανση (για την ρύπανση του περιβάλλοντος από παθογόνους μικροοργανισμούς πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη μόλυνση)
contamination = επιμόλυνση (παθογόνοι μικροοργανισμοί, συγχέεται με την λέξη infection) 

*ID*
*λοιμωξιολόγος = infectious disease specialist, ID specialist* 
infectious mononucleosis = λοιμώδης μονοπυρήνωση 
food-borne infection = τροφογενής λοίμωξη

Επίσης, άσχετο μεν, όμοιο δε, άγος: pollution και το κυλώνειο άγος: Cylon's pollution, και μερικά ρυποευφημιστικά:



Fugitive emissions:| 
Pollution that is released from equipment leaks. These days, often used in the context of the methane releases from natural gas infrastructure.


Particulates:
 *| *
A fancy word for dust, soot, and any other small particles that lead to air pollution.


Routine exceedances:
*| *
Refers to an industrial plant’s regular violation of clean air or water standards. “Persistent pollution” would be more to the point.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 6, 2014)

daeman said:


> Particulates: A fancy word for dust, soot, and any other small particles that lead to air pollution.



Α, ναι:
*particulate matter* > σωματιδιακό υλικό


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2014)

...
The particle Z
The particle Y
Macho men of the molecules
Bound to clash
In maximal style

Άσχετο, αλλά με ξέρεις δα. Lyrics are my particular particles.


----------

